# Ou trouver la clef wap?



## le busson (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour 

Je cherche a me connecter sur le réseau internet de mes beaux parents qui vivent dans le même immeuble que moi, ils sont sur orange et tout a fait d'accord pour que je squatte leur live box... Seul souci, il faut que j'entre la clef wap afin que ça marche,, et je ne sais pas ou trouver cette info (et mes beaux parents non plus...)... J'ai bien trouvé la clef wep sous la live box, mais la wap, je sais pas... Et toute les info que j'ai trouvé sur le net, c'est comment cracker uen clef wap... Sachant que je veux pas la craquer, vu qu'on veut bien me la donner...

Vous auriez une ptite idée dans quoi je dois la chercher?? SVP


----------



## r e m y (18 Mars 2008)

Mais si cette livebox utilise une clé WEP, c'est cette clé WEP (inscrite sous la LiveBox) dont tu as besoin

Sauf si tes beaux-parents ont modifié le réglage de la LIveBox pour lui faire utiliser une clé WAP, auquel cas ils ont du entrer une clé WAP de leur choix.... et ils faudrait qu'ils s'en souviennent!


----------



## le busson (18 Mars 2008)

Merci, c'est bien ce que je craignais.... C'est lsinstallateur orange qui l'a fait, et je craints fort de pas réussir à le retrouver... Vais essayer tous leurs mots de passe....


----------



## r e m y (18 Mars 2008)

le busson a dit:


> Merci, c'est bien ce que je craignais.... C'est lsinstallateur orange qui l'a fait, et je craints fort de pas réussir à le retrouver... Vais essayer tous leurs mots de passe....


 
s'il est pas trop nul cet installateur, il a du noter la clé WAP quelque part! sur la doc de la LIveBox peut-être?


----------



## le busson (18 Mars 2008)

ben non, j'ai testé tous les codes et rien de manuscrit.. Il leur tel demain... Merci en tous les cas!


----------



## mac22 (18 Mars 2008)

Normalement en se connectant à la livebox en utilisant un navigateur Internet (Safari par ex.) et en tapant 192.168.1.1 et en entrant en utilisateur et en mot de passe admin, tu devrais trouver dans un des menus la clé WPA car il me semble qu'on la voit en claire.


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Mars 2008)

mac22 a dit:


> Normalement en se connectant à la livebox en utilisant un navigateur Internet (Safari par ex.) et en tapant 192.168.1.1 et en entrant en utilisateur et en mot de passe admin, tu devrais trouver dans un des menus la clé WPA car il me semble qu'on la voit en claire.



Tout à fait.

Juste deux précisions : 

1) les clés, c'est bien WEP ou WPA au choix.

2) pour aller sur la LB en mode administrateur il faut connaître le login (par défaut, c'est admin) et le mot de passe administrateur (par défaut c'est admin). Mais il faut aussi avoir une connexion WIFI ou Ethernet. Donc le busson devra utiliser l'ordinateur de ses parents pour ce faire.


----------



## le busson (19 Mars 2008)

apparement, ca devrait etre ok... Merci beaucoup, les mot de passe par défaut étaient bien admin, mille merci!


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Mars 2008)

le busson a dit:


> apparement, ca devrait etre ok... Merci beaucoup, les mot de passe par défaut étaient bien admin, mille merci!



Ce ne fut pas grand chose.


----------



## Zyrol (19 Mars 2008)

En cas de doute, toujours se connecter sur la LB (ou n'importe quelles box d'ailleurs) par cable, ça permet d'acceder à la config de la box, et donc tu mot de passe Wifi


----------

